# The person below me.......



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I saw this on another forum and it looks like fun.

Each post makes a statement. Then the next person to post has to say whether it's true or false followed by a new statement. So

1. Say if it's true or false

2. Make a new statement about the person below.

I'll go first:

The person below me lifts weights


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

No i don't lift weights i go on a BODYBUILDING forum to talk about animals


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> No i don't lift weights i go on a BODYBUILDING forum to talk about animals


Do you want to play or not? I started with a tongue in cheek one but it can be anything you like.

If you don't want to play then bog off.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Do you want to play or not? I started with a tongue in cheek one but it can be anything you like.
> 
> If you don't want to play then bog off.


 :lol:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> :lol:


Mr Morrocco isn't actually laughing (false smily). The person below me is a woman.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Mr Morrocco isn't actually laughing (false smily). The person below me is a woman.


True

The person below me likes mushrooms.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

True

The person below me likes uphill gardening


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

mushroom tip^


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Mr Morrocco isn't actually laughing (false smily). The person below me is a woman.


False.

The person below me is a cnut.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> mushroom tip^


Right you're getting on my nerves now. Bog off.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

False, the person below me is naked while typing


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> False, the person below me is naked while typing


I am, currently typing with my penis.....person below is my dad


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

barsnack said:


> I am, currently typing with my penis.....person below is my dad


Damn straight the person below me can see my balls

Ps put some clothes on son


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Damn straight the person below me can see my balls


get them off my face...person below likes Home N Away


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

False (Neighbours was way better)

The person below me licks lamp posts.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> False (Neighbours was way better)
> 
> The person below me licks lamp posts.


False (unless they're icy)

The person below me can whistle


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> False (Neighbours was way better)
> 
> The person below me licks lamp posts.


better than windows...realised my da is black and im milky, whats going on guy below


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

False it's windows. The person below me loves cock


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

barsnack said:


> better than windows...realised my da is black and im milky, whats going on guy below


Me and ur mum had issues the person below knows it


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

False

Person below me has had a homosexual experience


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Me and ur mum had issues the person below knows it


I do now lol,

The person below likes my avi 

^^^ thats to ackee

To wilson

thats false

and again the person below likes my avi lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I do now lol,
> 
> The person below likes my avi
> 
> ...


True

The person below likes my avi better


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

True!! I want ur avi.....the person below me...has to be younger


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

True

The person below me likes my avi better


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> True
> 
> The person below me likes my avi better


False.

The person below me is white


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> True
> 
> The person below me likes my avi better


false, I love the bitches.....person below is distracting me wqtching the voice


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

False

The person below me is responding to the statement above me.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> False
> 
> The person below me is responding to the statement above me.


Correct the person below has had issues with MP :whistling:


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

True

im not the only one i think


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> false, I love the bitches.....person below is distracting me wqtching the voice


False u love the Gaylord..but true I'm distracting u look at my jugs....person below has bigger jugs than meeeeeeee!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> False u love the Gaylord..but true I'm distracting u look at my jugs....person below has bigger jugs than meeeeeeee!


not true, and we need pics of both sets of jugs to determine so ge them out person below


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> False u love the Gaylord..but true I'm distracting u look at my jugs....person below has bigger jugs than meeeeeeee!


True

The person below me has bigger jugs than me.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

True,

The person below me has a foot fetish.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> not true, and we need pics of both sets of jugs to determine so ge them out person below




The person below is going to say false


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

False The person below me has moobs


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> True
> 
> The person below me has bigger jugs than me.


True...u have fried eggs...person below has sausage


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> True...u have fried eggs...person below has sausage


a large sausage you'd like to suck...below person owes me a fiver


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 125036
> 
> 
> The person below is going to say false


True

The person below me agrees with me that what Jojo just did was very quantum.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 125036
> 
> 
> The person below is going to say false


False Im saying True.

The person below me has had sexual intercourse with a dolphin.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> a large sausage you'd like to suck...below person owes me a fiver


False...prefer a meal. It a snack! Person below has ur fiver


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Poke said:


> False Im saying True.
> 
> The person below me has had sexual intercourse with a dolphin.


True

The person below me envies that I had sexual intercourse with a dolphin.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> True
> 
> The person below me envies that I had sexual intercourse with a dolphin.


not into beastaility....person below is a paedo:thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> True
> 
> The person below me envies that I had sexual intercourse with a dolphin.


True....but envy more person below who had intercourse with Greenspan


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> True
> 
> The person below me envies that I had sexual intercourse with a dolphin.


False, Ive had sex with many dolphins, as well as dogs cats and horses.

edit; this game dont work haha!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Poke said:


> False, Ive had sex with many dolphins, as well as dogs cats and horses.
> 
> edit; this game dont work haha!


False (It's just hard to keep up)

The person below me can juggle baby penguins.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> False, Ive had sex with many dolphins, as well as dogs cats and horses.
> 
> edit; this game dont work haha!


That's because you're doing it wrong.

The person below me likes ABBA


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

True

The person below me does @rse to mouth


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> False (It's just hard to keep up)
> 
> The person below me can juggle baby penguins.


Very true....and him below said poke is knob for ruining the game :bounce:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I think we not meant to quote others???


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

True (funnier that way)

The person below collects toe nail clippings


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

False

The person below me is going to do my next grocery shop for me.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

False...person below cant ejaculate


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

False 

The person below likes midget porn


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

false I have over your pictures


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

False

The person below has sex with chickens


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

False, i have sex with camels

Person below smells of fish


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol...barsnackperv! And true u have but person below did before u!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

True - just had salmon for tea

Person below secretly fancies their best mate.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> False, i have sex with camels
> 
> Person below smells of fish


Thanks!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...barsnackperv! And true u have but person below did before u!


false, that was me again, person below erm licks batteries


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

False

The person below me is in love with Barsnack


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

True....person below cant bench press for toffee


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> True....person below cant bench press for toffee


knew it....person below is racist


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> True - just had salmon for tea
> 
> Person below secretly fancies their best mate.


No the smell of fish just comes natural to you


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> No the smell of fish just comes natural to you


Shut up!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> No the smell of fish just comes natural to you


Can somebody please neg this numpty. I'm on my phone at the moment. Thanks


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

True

The person below drinks lager for brekkie


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> knew it....person below is racist


False

Person below sniffs glue


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> False
> 
> Person below sniffs glue


true, get it from Tesco's, high as fook...person below, bought me the glue


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

False...person below drinks pee pee


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

true

person below is gay


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

True

Person below me has a hairy muff


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

:lol: :lol:

[email protected] shot my self in the foot


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

False

Person below me has had sex with an animal...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dan 45 said:


> False
> 
> Person below me has had sex with an animal...


true, your ma...person below hates muscle men


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

False

Person below enjoys muscle worship


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

False

Animal below me had sex with Dan 45


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

False

Person below me cries whilst masturbating in front of the mirror


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

False

The person below me enjoys liver


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

The L Man said:


> False
> 
> Person below me cries whilst masturbating in front of the mirror


true, but its so beautiful...person below is Johnny Lee


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

True...

Person below me loves L man


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

False

Person below me know how old I am.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

False but would like to!

Person below me is has no face


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

false

Person below used to breed frogs


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

False

Person below me smells of vinegar


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

true

the person below me is looking at my ar5e


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

False

Person below likes drinking vinegar


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

False

Person below me has 3 nipples


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

False prefer breast

Person below loves men


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

true

person below has a semi

(fuks sake, did it agen)


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

True

Person below me has a semi too


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

True

person below me has anal leakage


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

False

Person below agrees that @achilles88 should just come out of the closet :lol:


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> False
> 
> Person below agrees that Achilles should just come out of the closet :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

This died so...

Person below me, has a cute smile


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

False

Person below me doesn't have a reflection.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

false

person below me has a swollen vagina


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

False

Person below me is still younger


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

achilles88 said:


> false
> 
> person below me has a swollen vagina


Lol was that the other foot ....shot!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

True

Person below drinks coffee


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

True

Person below me wants to go skydiving (out of a plane, that's not a rude joke about Sky :lol: ).


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

True..

Person below me slept with Jojo and her 3 nipples


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

True

Person below is watching big brother


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> True
> 
> Person below me wants to go skydiving (out of a plane, that's not a rude joke about Sky :lol: ).


true, im actually doing my level 8 next month.....person below me, is being inserted by my penis


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

ooh I slept with myself and my 3 nipples!! :lol:

edit : and now I'm getting inserted by Barsnack


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

False (didn;t know it was still on)

Person below me is bilingual.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> True..
> 
> Person below me slept with Jojo and her 3 nipples


True, and I can confirm 3 nipples.

The person below me is gymgym


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

false....person below me has ****e dress sense (please be tekkers)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

False

Person below likes to lick toe jam


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

False clearly u slept with barsnackperv! Lol

Person below really did mean Skye diving


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> False
> 
> Person below likes to lick toe jam


Pml...lol ewwww


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> False clearly u slept with barsnackperv! Lol
> 
> Person below really did mean Skye diving


true, and yes I have, person below me has crabs


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

barsnack said:


> true, and yes I have, person below me has crabs


false. person below me shagged @barsnack


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

False

person below me used to **** whilst watching power puff girls


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

True itchy

Person below is a woman


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

True

Person below has a huge willy


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

true, my vagina is stinking....person below is purple aki


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> True
> 
> Person below has a huge willy


my last comment makes no sense now lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> my last comment makes no sense now lol


Lol I was hoping somebody would answer false to Skye and it would come up under mine. You foiled my plan!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> true, my vagina is stinking....person below is purple aki


False

The person below me plays the banjo


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

false.

love abit of toejam

person below is barsnack


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

True if you mean the rude banjo :lol:

The person below me has a wife.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> False
> 
> The person below me plays the banjo


false, I broke my banjo string before though....person below me is going through menopause


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> True if you mean the rude banjo :lol:
> 
> The person below me has a wife.





barsnack said:


> false, I broke my banjo string before though....person below me is going through menopause


False to both

Person below me eats tons of pickled onions


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> False to both
> 
> Person below me eats tons of pickled onions


true, im cutting.....person below has piles or if your gay 'speed bumps'


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

false

person below like being toe fuked


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mmm true

Person below loves a golden shower


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

False

Person below me stares at camel toes in gyms


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

True

Person below me wants me to ride them with a dildo


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

False (true)

Person below me has an 'R' in their first name.

Oops, this was a response to the camel toe thing :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

True

Person below wears thongs


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

false

person below is hairy


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> False (true)
> 
> Person below me has an 'R' in their first name.
> 
> Oops, this was a response to the camel toe thing :whistling:


Erm ur rubbish at this game!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

False

Person below likes boys and girls


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

False

Person below has blue balls


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

False

Person below me has a blue vagina.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

True

Person below has a blue waffle


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

True

Person below me has never seen a bear in the woods.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

False

Person below likes to have a cheeky knee in their bum


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

false

person below uses anal beads


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

false...heehee..edited due to sheer embarrassment...lol

Person below me is a cross dresser on Friday nights down the local.... :tongue:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I have.....two akshaleeeeeeeee.......
> 
> Person below me is a cross dresser on Friday nights down the local.... :tongue:


true, I love the feel of knickers or knacks....person below is Gary Glitter


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

False

Person below me agrees Flubs is a sexy lady.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

False no he/ she

Person below loves cream pies


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

True!

Person below me likes cabbage


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

false

person below is the person below


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

achilles88 said:


> false
> 
> person below is the person below


false its your ma, now go to bed...person below likes willies


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

True

Person below is the person above


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

false

person below is bipolar


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

True

Person below has a huge monobrow


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

False I'm the person below

But me and person above love willies


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

true

person below me has herpies


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MyStyle said:


> true
> 
> person below me has herpies


true I caught them off you....person below is looking up


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

True

The person below has hairy knuckles


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

True - nice back 

Person below is looking at my bum


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

False

Person below me's glass is half full.

Clearly that is true. Response was to barsnack, pmsl.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

false

person below is the result of a ripped jonny


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

achilles88 said:


> false
> 
> person below is the result of a ripped jonny


True

The person below was also a accident


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

false

the person below me tosses off the person above me daily


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

False unless she had a bag on her head 

Person below secretly likes both sexes


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> true
> 
> person below me has herpies


False

Not since Christmas

the person below me would have sex with Susan Boyle...with the light left on


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

achilles88 said:


> false
> 
> the person below me tosses off the person above me daily


Cheeky sod!! It's not a above game


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm confused! :lol:

Person below wants to lick Boris Johnson


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

False

Person below me won't use correct grammar.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> False
> 
> Person below me won't use correct grammar.


False

The person below has three heads.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

False

The person below me likes anchovies.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

True

Person below me likes melons


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> False
> 
> The person below me likes anchovies.


False

The person below cant speak Japanese


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> False
> 
> The person below me likes anchovies.


False

Person below likes skinny dipping


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

False

Person below me likes Sushi


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

PaulB said:


> False
> 
> Person below likes skinny dipping


True

The person below me hates pineapples


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

latblaster said:


> True
> 
> Person below me likes melons





mrssalvatore said:


> False
> 
> The person below cant speak Japanese





PaulB said:


> False
> 
> Person below likes skinny dipping


True

Person below is ginger


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

True

The person below me has hairy legs.

Definitely not ginger.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

True

Person below should STOP quoting others


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

FALSE

The person below me can lick their elbow.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

true I can also suck myself off...person below is horny and wanting me to come over


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

False

The person below doesn't train legs


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

False - just tried  Edit : this was to Sc4mp0 :lol:

Person below is over 6ft


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

True and suck toe

Person below has a rusty bullet hole


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

False

The person below me has fleas.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

FALSE

the person below me is a rather dashing chap and a true gentleman


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

False

The person below is a mum


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

False

The person below me is charging their computer now.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

True

Person below can speak Russian


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

True

Below me is...a lesbian


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I wish, person below, cant get their computer ifxed because of things theve downloaded


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

True ish

Person below Has a pet elephant


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

False

Person below has genital warts


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

False person below is running out of ideas


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

True they hurt

Person below has belly button fluff


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

False

Person below eats Mars bars for breakfast


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

False

Person below me has owned a chinchilla.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

False

Person below has done the Cha Cha slide


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

False

Person below lives in a shoe

Edit : I have most definitely done the cha cha slide. I'm an expert :thumb:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

False

Hey person below can u tell mrssalvatore she cud be banned if she keeps quoting and she said u were crap in bed


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

true

person below is sat on the toilet


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

true, im useless, I blame the abuse I suffered as an altar boy...person below me agreezs


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

True

The person below was so ugly as a kid they had to put sausages round their neck so the dog would play with them


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

True

Person below me has flown to another country to meet a random chick they met online :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorry I do keep deleting an editing it to remove them it's a automatic reaction. Lol

Person below had something stuck in a rude area


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

True carrot

Person above let him below wear her bra


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> True carrot
> 
> Person above let him below wear her bra


I have gyno so needed the bra...person below is pregnant


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

False

the person below me watches coronation street


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

True, I borrow Skye's bras.

Person below borrows Skye's knickers.

Coronation Street makes me sick.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

False

Person below is a cross dresser


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

false

person below is as confused as me as to what the person above said


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

True fried eggs

But u me and person below had a 3 some ...whoooop. U were **** person below was amazing


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> True fried eggs
> 
> But u me and person below had a 3 some ...whoooop. U were **** person below was amazing


it was average, sky has a massive cock....person below video'd it


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

True

Person below tried to sex his car


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

False

Person below had sex in a car


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Un canny


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol too funny true @ barsnack

But me Jojo barsnack and mrssalvatore went dogging with hm below


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

True!!

Person below had a threesome in a autopiloted plane


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

True but plane crashed

And person below ate person above


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> True!!
> 
> Person below had a threesome in a autopiloted plane


true, currently having it...oh ****....autopiolllllllllllllllllllllttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

True I like being eaten

Person below didn't mean it in the same context


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol...this thread is too crazy!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

True :wink:

Person below has ridden a camel


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

False

Person below has checked out Skye's profile pics and agrees they're hot.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

True

Person below is a serial knicker sniffer


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> True :wink:
> 
> Person below has ridden a camel


leave my mom out of this


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

True

but I never called her that to her face


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

False

Person below also likes to have a nibble


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

False but going to have a look now

Person below has "ridden" a camel

Edit : moving too fast! going to look at skye's pics now :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

False

Person below has no idea why jojo did that one twice


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

True

person below me is the MA disease


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

False I'm 'riding' a camel and person below

Greenspin is riding it with me ....barsnack trying to get on too


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

false, me sooooo horny me love you long time......person below gave me the Clap


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

False am riding the husband

Person below want to join in


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Barsnack like ten dollar sucky sucky


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

He'll yes true

Her below..says show me the money honey


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol great business minds mrssalvatore


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

True also says that funny hunnie

Person below Is also a poet and didnt know it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

false, don't do threesomes anymore, and he mustn't be good mrssalavtore if your on here....person below agrees unless the husband


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

False husband is also On here reading another thread

Person below is also thinking those lyrics are from lady gaga


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

False lady gaga is hot tho

Can person below ask Greenspin to stop pm me asking if I'm hairy..


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

false, I know you are hairy Skye...person below is wanted for theft


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

True

Will get on it right away

Person below pm barsnack tell him to stop wanting to give me ten dollars


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

false, its the pound, were not in America....person below wishes they didn't have a Nissan mirca


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

true

told him to give you a dollar maximum


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

No..false

Can so done tell barsnack I'm. Not and person below..we know u are gay


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't understand the statement above, so I'm just going to say true, pmsl.

The person below has punched a duck in the face.

Oops, I just understood the above post :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

false, im into smelly bat caves not hotdogs....person below wishes they hadn't logged on tongiht


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

So finally....person above tell everyone I'm off to bed and person below....good night


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

It's only gay if you're sober :lol:

Person below is going to say "Goodnight Jojo"

Bedtime for me, night peeps


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Good night jojo

False lol I was gay!

Person who suggested a dollar maximum has mint sauce in his teeth!

Person below to say good night mrs salvatore

Bedtime for me also


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

false, hands in me trousers, never heard of rousrs....


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

No body mentioned trousers or rousers


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

True

This thread has lost appeal now that the three chicks are off to bed


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

True

Will all be back tomorrow


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Person below me is Jojo. Oh how I wish.........


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

False, she is a he.

Person below me bought some **** for an under 16 year old.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

True.

Person below me got sucked off by someone under 16


----------



## D.M.C (May 20, 2013)

True...i was under 16 at the time!!

The person below me has shat themselves while squatting


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

D.M.C said:


> True...i was under 16 at the time!!
> 
> The person below me has shat themselves while squatting


True

Whilst squatting over your mum's face

The person below me would rather choose Rihanna over Beyonce


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

False

Person below is still asleep in bed


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

latblaster said:


> False
> 
> Person below is still asleep in bed


True

The person below me is trying to think what the person below them could be doing


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Arggggh!!!

True/False/Maybe....

The person below me isn't there as I havn't had a bonk in days.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

False I am here!

The person below got a cuppa in bed today


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

False

The person below me cant believe what the person above me thinks about the person below them.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

False that would be counter productive being as its me! 

The person below is skipping the gym today


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

True,

the person below me is gay and write the opposite of what he really means


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

True

Am gay and writing the opposite of what I mean

Person below is thinking its funny


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

False, was hoping to catch a thick meathead out 

The person below me has a brew in their hand


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Haha true!

Person below me has secretly hidden bogies under the seat if their chair


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

False

It's far to friggin early to think of stuff like this! The person below knows I'm right


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Pain2Gain said:


> False
> 
> It's far to friggin early to think of stuff like this! The person below knows I'm right


True

My boss collects bogies, belly button hair and other disgusting fat people stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Gross

The person below me is watching Sunday Brunch.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

False

The person below me is likes watersports.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

False feeding!

Person below...has no clothes on


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

True

Person below is still in pjs


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

False im in boxers

Person below has morning breath


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

False

Person above had morning wood


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

The person above wants to touch said wood


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

False I already touched one!

Person below want something else


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

True

Wants person below to have wood too


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

False person below Is female

Person below likes French style dildos


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

False

The persons below finger went through the toilet roll


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

False, not today, but it has in the past

The person below me would smash @[email protected] 's back doors in


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

False I like my back door :tongue:

Person below likes @Madoxx's new avi


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

True nohomo

Person below has hairy toes


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

False

But person below has hairy mary


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

True

And the person below me is watching sunday soft porn aka holyoaks


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

False, the person below me is me.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

True.... 

The person below me thinks I have gone mad.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I Know you're mad

The person below wears superman Y fronts


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

False

The person below is still in bed


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

False

The person below me is not holding the stepladders properly while I change the lightbulb.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

The person below me starred in Womb Raider to pay off a debt incurred by years of crack abuse


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

False

The person below agrees that @Patsy isn't playing the game properly  (you have to say true or false)


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> False
> 
> The person below agrees that @Patsy isn't playing the game properly  (you have to say true or false)


So is it true you did star in said movie? :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Patsy said:


> So is it true you did star in said movie? :lol:


Womb Raider? No it was Jojo does Jersey :tongue:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

PMSL! and where may i download this please?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Patsy said:


> PMSL! and where may i download this please?


I'll pm you the link :wink:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> False I like my back door :tongue:
> 
> Person below likes @Madoxx's new avi


True I like your back door to just as it is 

The person below also suffers sh1t slow mobile Internet completely ruining the continuity of this thread and there posts


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

False I have virgin broadband

The person below picks their nose and eats it


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

PaulB said:


> False I have virgin broadband
> 
> The person below picks their nose and eats it


False

The person below me has youjizz on his most visited website


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

massmuscle said:


> False
> 
> The person below me has youjizz on his most visited website


False

The person below me has looked to see what youjizz is


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

True 

The person below has a hangover


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> True
> 
> The person below has a hangover


False

My body is a temple 

The person below me wishes they were above me


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

False, I already am and JoJo is in the middle!

The person below me is still in bed.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

False...

person below me has 6 toes on one foot and 7 with 3 fused on the other...errr...umm...so 2 big ones?...rrm..oh lawwd...never mind....pft


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Flubs said:


> False...
> 
> person below me has 6 toes on one foot and 7 with 3 fused on the other...errr...umm...so 2 big ones?...rrm..oh lawwd...never mind....pft


False, I have eleven toes apparently.

The person below me has a pink mohawk


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Al n said:


> False, I have eleven toes apparently.
> 
> The person below me has a pink mohawk


False although back in the day i had some questionable hair do's

Person below me pm'd @Doctor Snot


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

False

The person below me doesn't want to be there :sad:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

False

The person below me likes to squash snails.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

True, with my bare feet.

The person below me is @Connor b


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

False! Yuk (was to Jojo but works just fine for MyStyle!)

The person below me once got something stuck where it didn't belong.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

True thanks to @Ashcrapper and @lukeee

The person below is wondering what I got stuck and where :lol:


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

True

Person below has had the snip.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

huckfead said:


> True
> 
> Person below has had the snip.


False

person below has mega big schlong


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

True

Person below me is scared of it.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> False
> 
> person below has mega big schlong


Completely untrue

The person below me flushed a goldfish down the toilet


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

True

The person below me is super excited that tomorrow is Monday


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Completely untrue
> 
> The person below me flushed a goldfish down the toilet


True although I call it a log.

The person below me has had w *nk over a parent


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> True although I call it a log.
> 
> The person below me has had w *nk over a parent


True. She's a milf. Literally.

The person below me wants Ross Kemps face tattooed on his left butt cheek


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

False the person below secretly loves older woman range 60+


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

False

The person below me wants Ross Kemp's left butt cheek tattooed on their face.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

False

The person below owns more than 20 pairs of shoes


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

False

Person below has wavelength tattooed on their left bum cheek


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> False
> 
> The person below owns more than 20 pairs of shoes


**** I lie....true!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> False
> 
> Person below has wavelength tattooed on their left bum cheek


False....he's on the right 

Person below is scared of spiders


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

False

The person below me scoffs haribo when it's not even cheat day :nono:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Wavelength said:


> False
> 
> The person below me scoffs haribo when it's not even cheat day :nono:


True

the person below me has mole grips at hand at all times


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lukeee said:


> True
> 
> the person below me has mole grips at hand at all times


True (picked them up when I got the screwdriver) :thumb:

The person below doesn't know what mole grips are.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

False

The person below me has never tried to grip a mole


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

true

the person below me wants to give it a try


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

False

The person below me is actually on top


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

True

The person below is a psychopath.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Ermmmm....false lol.

The person below me has a pair of shoes with mirrors on for when they walk past the school at 15:30.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

False

Person below cant believe this is still going and when greenspins coming back


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

True and I think @Greenspin is a vampire - only ever seen at night 

The person below can speak another language.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

True

Person below is wondering which one


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

False.

The person below can play an instrument.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

True

The person below is generally nosey


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> True
> 
> The person below is generally nosey


False...I don't give a poop......

Person below me gave a poop and stank the house out..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

How did you know??? h34r:

Person below has smelly feet.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Trainers, yes!

Person below me spends too much time on Facebook.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

digitalis said:


> Trainers, yes!
> 
> Person below me spends too much time on Facebook.


False, I'm not on FB or any other book

Person below me has dogs breath


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

False, but I don't mind pussy breath

Person below has stiff nips


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

PaulB said:


> False, but I don't mind pussy breath
> 
> Person below has stiff nips


False.

Im off cycle.

Person below me would eat Kai greenes hollow grapefruit for cash


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> False.
> 
> Im off cycle.
> 
> Person below me would eat Kai greenes hollow grapefruit for cash


true (nohomo) :lol:

the person below me would eat any grapefruit for free


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] grapefruit

But person below can manage a whole one


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> [email protected] grapefruit
> 
> But person below can manage a whole one


True

but the person below me cleans their balls with swarfega


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

False

But person below rubbed swarfega on person below him


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Did we get stuck....can u pass me swarfega


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Did we get stuck....can u pass me swarfega


I'm still trying to get a Duke title...true of false... :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Knowing you probably true!! 

Person below isnt properly awake yet


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

True.

Person below me isn't in the gym yet


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

True

Going later 

Person below is a wittle pot


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

True

was there at 1am yesterday

person below me is drinking a coffee right now


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

False!!

Person below is drinking coffee


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

True...on my 3rd cup.

Person below me is related to @[email protected]


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

False lieng in bed

Person below is naked


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

False!

Drinking a Monster Energy drink

person below me is older than 50


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

False!

Person below is younger than 30?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Errmmmmm false....

Person below me hasn't had enough sleep


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Defiantly true!

Person below us younger than 40?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

True

person below me plays candy crush!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

True

Person below also plays candy crush


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

False, just futuristic tetris.

Person below me has contemplated murdering someone


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

True!! Haha !!

Person below has considered shooting someone in the back


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

False..

Person below needs a clod shower


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

True, settled on a medium size axe though

Person below me has been caught in bushes opposite a student dorm with a telephoto lens


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

False

Person below has has a same sex encounter!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

False....of course

 :tongue:

Lot of hormones flying around this place this morning

Person below me is sometimes thinks they are sexually depraved


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

True

always feel as though i'm sexually deprived 

person below me would love to uppercut Jeremy kyle


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Edinburgh said:


> True
> 
> always feel as though i'm sexually deprived
> 
> person below me would love to uppercut Jeremy kyle


Depraved, deprived..mehhh!

True!

Person below me has had unhealthy thoughts upon seeing Liz Bonin


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> False
> 
> Person below has has a same sex encounter!


False ish....nearly did in Thailand!!!!

Yes...srs!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Person below please tell me what srs means


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Person below please tell me what srs means


serious.....seriously does mean serious....srs


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Edinburgh said:


> serious.....seriously does mean serious....srs


Lol oh there's me thinking it was much more intellectual coming from the lats!!

Person below has to put one leg out of the duvet OCD


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

True!

Person below has difficulty sleeping


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

false

the person below me sleeps alone


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

false

the person below me got caught sniffing bike seats outside the train station on valentines day by the police


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hahaha false

Person below was arrested for a sexual experience with their car!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

with or in?

false

the person below me is in love with the person above me


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

True, the night was long and dark and the exhaust pipe snug and recently warmed.

Person below me has a crush on Paul Hollywood


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

false

the person below me got caught using a fatgripz on their c*ck to improve forearm strength


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

true, took my girth to approx 2.25"

the person below me bought copious amounts of mint original source shower gel before they made it less "warming."


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

False I don't own a penis!

Person below loves moose knuckles


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> False I don't own a penis!


An organic one anyway....

False, much prefer a petite little camel toe #nopaedo

Person below me only goes to the gym to perve


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

True!! Done right hunks in my gym!! Lol not!!

Person belied doesn't even lift


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

belied below

false

the person below is a roider


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

false

the person below turn down the radio when parking in a tight space


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

massmuscle said:


> false
> 
> the person below turn down the radio when parking in a tight space


Correct lol

The person below me cant reverse in a straight line


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hahah sooo true!!

Person below cant drive at all


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

false

the person below gets pumpped off other fellas in the gym


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

False

Person below me likes pickled eggs for breakfast


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

False! They have no caffeine content.

The person below me is a massive slut.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

false

the person below me is worried about the size of his penis


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

True (well used to be) 

person below me loves the smell of petrol


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

false

the person below me invented the Shake weight


----------



## D.M.C (May 20, 2013)

False!!

Below me is currently cutting for the summer


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

D.M.C said:


> False!!
> 
> Below me is currently cutting for the summer


false (off season, im getting fat  )

the person below me is a big girls blowse


----------



## maketheface (Jan 22, 2013)

Was_Eric said:


> false (off season, im getting fat  )
> 
> the person below me is a big girls blowse


False

The person below me eats carpet


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

False, I'm an average sized girls g-string. I wish

The person below me likes turtles.


----------



## jammin888 (Jan 14, 2013)

False

The person below me watches Zyzz for motivation


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

False (I don't like seafood!)

Person below me is bored


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Keenam said:


> False (I don't like seafood!)
> 
> Person below me is bored


True

Person below me came on his own face this morning.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

False

The person below me is eating


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

True (just had a protein bar)

Person below me is wet through


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

False, sorry to disappoint.

The person below me has wasted their life.


----------



## maketheface (Jan 22, 2013)

latblaster said:


> True (just had a protein bar)
> 
> Person below me is wet through


True (had to take a server down a data center)

The person below is waxing their chest


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

latblaster said:


> True (just had a protein bar)
> 
> Person below me is wet through


False im dry as a bone :whistling:

Person below me is on the dole


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

False

Person below me loves Ackee

(which is a veg btw!)


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

latblaster said:


> False
> 
> Person below me loves Ackee
> 
> (which is a veg btw!)


false, havent eaten veg in 15 years

the person below me dropped the soap


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

False

The person below me has genital warts


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> False
> 
> The person below me has genital warts


False!!

The person below me is glad he/she won't be hearing what a great job David Moyes is doing on a shoe string budget next season!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

No idea who David Moyes is!

False then

Person below me has a 28% bf & is only 4' 11"


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

False

6ft and 15%

The person below me can't drive


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

false (i drive a golf)

the person below thinks the person above is a cnut


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Maybe I do.

The person below me will disagree.


----------

